# 2 new budgies



## noobatbudgies (Aug 29, 2017)

I recently got 2 new budgies a week ago. I sit outside their cage talking in a quiet voice and showing them my hand so they can get used to my hand and voice to make them comfortable. but they are still very scared. i understand that it takes time and it was a bad thing to get 2 instead of 1, my mom wanted 2 in the same cage so nothing i couldve done there

so as those 2 are bonding which i can tell they are, what can i do to get them to bond with me
theres the starving trick where you take out the food bowl and use your hand has the bowl to make them eat from your hand but once they see my finger they go runnning away so i cant do that

i could wait another week since the average time is 2-3 weeks not 1 week
my other parrot got used to me and tamed i like 5 days so thats why im not used to it taking this long


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

*Starving a bird is not an option to bond with it. *
It takes a lot of time and as you have noted having two, they will bond together more than they will bond with you.

The average time of 2-3 weeks is the time you should let your bird settle down in, not the time it takes to create a substantial and lasting bond. 
Please take some time to read the stickies about bonding with your birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Each and every budgie is unique.
Taming and Bonding is all about helping the budgies learn to TRUST you.
This takes time and patience.
Trying to rush the process will not work -- you must go slowly and work at the budgies' pace.

You are trying to rush things and this is increasing your frustration level. 
Additionally, you are comparing the budgies to a cockatiel which is unreasonable as well.
The budgies are going to pick up on your anxiety and frustration which will make them more anxious and less trusting which works against your long-term goal.

You've been asked in previous threads to take the time to read the Budgie Articles as well as the Stickies at the top of each section of the forum.

Keep in mind that the purpose of Talk Budgies is to promote the best practices in care for the health and well-being of budgies.

If you truly want to learn and expand your knowledge to give your birds the best care possible then you must take the responsibility of reading the information and following the best practices recommended.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

*


----------



## ColdWinterDream (Mar 31, 2017)

I have two beautiful girls that I got together. I can tell you that I seem to have a much harder time than most people. Mine are what I consider tame. I can take them out and they seem to trust me explicitly. They'll go on my shoulder and let me walk around without being scared. However, they aren't bonded to me. They much prefer their cage and each other. Now that they fly, they leave me much more often than not. It's ok with me. They are happy and we whistle (they chirp) to each other all the time. Good luck in your taming!


----------

